# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  UV LED BOX!!! Ενας υπεροχος θαλαμος εμφανισης πλακετων.

## katmadas

Η αναγκη για την κατασκευη ενος δικου μου κουτιου εμφανισης ηταν μεγαλη γιατι οποτε ηθελα να εμφανισω πλακετα επρεπε να παω σε καποιον που εχει δικο του.

Ετσι με λιγο χρονο και χρημα εγινε αυτο το προτοτυπο κουτακι.

Αποτελειτε απο λιγα και φθηνα υλικα (leds και αντιστασεις).

8 σειρες των 6 leds = 48 leds και 8 αντιστασεις για τον περιορισμο του ρευματος.

Θεωρησα πως ειναι πλεονεξια να χρησιμοποιησω καποιον σταθεροποιητη ρευματος καθως η εκθεση της πλακετας γινεται για πολυ μικρο χρονο.

Πανω απο τα leds εχει μπει  πλαστικο απο μια πλαστικη σχολικη τσαντα σε στυλ ριζοχαρτου για την διαχιση του φωτος.

Η αποσταση της εκθετημενης πλακετας ειναι περιπου στα 10 εκατοστα.

Το κουτι εχει βαφει ασπρο απο μεσα για καλυτερη διαχιση.

Τα ξυλα ειναι απο μια παλετα.

Η τροφοδοσια ειναι στα 24v.

Tα led τοποθετηθηκαν πανω σε μια πλατη απο ενα χαλασμενο καδρο και οι τρυπες εγιναν με την βοηθεια καρε χαρτιου.

Ο χρονος εκθεσης ειναι περιπου 2.5 λεπτα.

Ο χρονος αποχαλκοσης περιπου 30 λεπτα.

Νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα γρηγορος και αποτελεσματικος τροπος.

Το κοστος ειναι γυρω στα 4 ευρω και τρεις ωρες.

----------


## katmadas



----------


## lynx

ωραία κατασκευή!  :Wink:  συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Manthosvf

πολυ καλο τη led εβαλες φιλε.... και δεν πιανει και χώρο....

----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas

Τα led ειναι uv στα 3.5v ,30 μοιρες ,20ma,8000 lumen απο το ebay για 2.5 ευρω.

----------


## Manthosvf

> Τα led ειναι uv στα 3.5v ,30 μοιρες ,20ma,8000 lumen απο το ebay για 2.5 ευρω.




δεν βρηκα με 8000 Lumen

----------


## Manthosvf

> 






τη λουλουδη ειναι θελω και εγω ¨)

----------


## katmadas

sory καταλαθος τις εβαλα.

ΤΟ λουλουδι ειναι το αγαπημενο μου και ονομαζεται λουλουδιτου παθους(απο τα παθη του χριστου)
Στην ελλαδα ειναι γνωστο σαν ρολογια και ειναι αναρυχομενο.

----------


## katmadas

Λαθος 5000 mcd ειναι.

----------


## thelegr

!   !

      !   ,

----------


## Danza

!  !

----------


## makis.civ

. 
   ;

----------


## navar

!!!!
         led sto ebay      !

----------


## paul333

UV led       ,ballast,starter       

                  .

----------


## katmadas

led  http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/50-x-5mm...707381847/item

    18cm*15cm     12cm .

 paul333                 .           leds .

     leds              .

    3    super  2.5  .

          2.5      !!!!

----------


## 744

?

    (   )     UV (    )  20 .        .  LED   !

   !!!

----------


## paul333

!!!     solarium          

                     .

----------


## 744

UV     .   .         Solarium             .           60-70       50.

       ,      UV.

----------


## KOKAR

""     
 UV         eprom eraser    ,  ?   !



http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&cp...og&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## 744

UV           ()        .

         ... .

                UV.

----------


## KOKAR

,       .      ,

----------


## Sotos112233

> 22658



       ?????

----------


## katmadas

.      .
       led            .
                    .

                 .                  .                          .

----------


## Sotos112233

> ""     
>  UV         eprom eraser    ,  ?   !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&cp...og&sa=N&tab=wi



  .    ? ----> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UV-Eprom-Era...item20bc376fb1

----------


## tasosmos

...       UVC         .

----------


## katmadas

> ...       UVC         .



                      .
           .
         .
              .  .
             uvc.

----------


## tasosmos

8x40pin DIP   5,5x13cm   imo        .      "    ".
             10x15cm ... 

 UVC ""       ,   datasheet       UVA              UVA .


                      ?

----------


## lepouras

#25         . :Confused1: 
           . :Rolleyes:

----------


## tasosmos

,          .     eprom eraser   #25...

----------


## katmadas

> Χμμ ναι, ισως θα επρεπε να ημουν πιο σαφης στο πρωτο ποστ. Προφανως και αναφερομαι στο eprom eraser του ποστ #25...



Οντος νομιζα οτι μιλουσες για την κατασκευη.
Απλη παρεξηγηση.
Συγνωμη.

----------


## kpap

Ξέρει κανείς σε τι μήκος κύματος παίζουν τα UV LED strips που έχουν διάφοροι στο Ebay; Όπως αυτό εδώ π.χ. http://www.ebay.com/itm/120cm-Under-...item27bc8007b7
Έψαξα διάφορες καταχωρήσεις αλλά δε βρίσκω κανέναν να το αναφέρει.
Θα ήταν πολύ πιο βολικό από το να κολλάει κανείς 50 LED σε πλακέτα ..

----------


## thanasis 1

Εσεις που ειστε οι ειδικοι για κατατοπιστεμε αυτα τα uv led http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=126 κανουν για εμφανιση πλακετων??

----------


## katmadas

> Εσεις που ειστε οι ειδικοι για κατατοπιστεμε αυτα τα uv led http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=126 κανουν για εμφανιση πλακετων??



Aπο την μια ειναι ακριβα!48*0.30=14.5 ευρω!
Απο την αλλη στον τιτλο  γραφει UV και στην περιγραφη IR.Τι να πιστεψεις αραγε!
Στο εβαυ παντως εχει αρκετα!

Εγω το εκανα με αυτα:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-x-5mm-Bri...item2a164f382f

Πιστευω για πιο σωστη διαχιση πρεπει να παρεις αυτα(σαυτην την περιπτωση δεν θα χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο ριζοχαρτο)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-pcs-5mm-s...item1c0e8d0bd8

----------


## picdev

είχα πάρει και εγώ uv led απο ebay τα οποία έλεγαν οτι λειτουργούν στα 3.8v
έβαλα παράλληλα 3 σε 12v τροφοδοτικό(λέω μικρή η διαφορά των 0.6v) και μερικά κάηκαν, για αυτό προσοχή, οχι τίποτα άλλο για να τα κολλήσεις όλα θέλει αρκετή ώρα

----------


## QRTSIDAKIS

Καλησπέρα σας!! Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να φτιάξω κάτι αντίστοιχο.. Το κουτί το έχω έτοιμο δηλαδή! Αυτά τα UV LED κάνουν;;; Θέλω 100 LEDάκια γιατί το κουτί είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιων διαστάσεων..
Ποια να επιλέξω, 1,2 ή 3;
1.http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-5mm-2-Pi...ht_2752wt_1163
2.http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-x-5mm-Br...ht_2202wt_1163
3.http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-LEDs-3mm-...ht_2564wt_1396

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thanasis 1

Eαν χρησιμοποιήσω 48 led των 3,7 volt 30 mA(συμφωνα παντα με την σελιδα http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...roducts_id=126)  με τροφοδοσία 12 βολτ συμφωνα με το προγραμμα αυτο http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz θα πρεπει να κολλισω 16 σειρες των 3 leds.Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω είναι: το τροφοδοτικο μου αναγράφει 12 volt των 20 w συμφωνα με τον τυπο p=u*i το ρευμε που θα μου δωσει θα είναι i=p/u δηλαδη i=20/12=1,6Α αρα με καλύπτη αφου ολα τα led θα μου τραβανε συνολο 480 mA δηλαδη 0,48 Α.Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τυχον λαθοι που εχω κανει και φυσικα αν οντος με καλυπτει το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## katmadas

Καλα τα λες απλα μη ξεχασεις να βαλεις αντιστασεις 27Ω-33Ω σε καθε σειρα με λεντ.

----------


## picdev

εγώ θα σου έλεγα να τα δουλέψεις κάτω απο τα 3.7, κάθε led έχει διαφορετική περιοχή διάσπασης ,
κινέζικα θα είναι οπότε βάλτα λίγο πιο κάτω για να είσαι σίγουρος

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## QRTSIDAKIS

> Καλησπέρα σας!! Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να φτιάξω κάτι αντίστοιχο.. Το κουτί το έχω έτοιμο δηλαδή! Αυτά τα UV LED κάνουν;;; Θέλω 100 LEDάκια γιατί το κουτί είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιων διαστάσεων..
> Ποια να επιλέξω, 1,2 ή 3;
> 1.http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-5mm-2-Pi...ht_2752wt_1163
> 2.http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-x-5mm-Br...ht_2202wt_1163
> 3.http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-LEDs-3mm-...ht_2564wt_1396
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Κι εγώ περιμένω απάντηση!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gas_liosia

Τα πρώτα δύο είναι μια χαρά. Αλλά x100??? Για ένα φύλλο Α4 χρειάζονται 48 led όπως ακριβώς έχει αναφέρει και ο Φάνης. Παρεμπιπτόντως μπράβο Φάνη, έχεις εμπνεύσει πολύ κόσμο βλέπω! Άν λάβουμε υπόψιν τη μικρότερη οπτική γωνία των led (20 μοίρες), τότε για ύψος 11cm (ελάχιστο) από τα led μέχρι την πλακέτα χρειάζονται 8x6 leds ανα 4 πόντους όπως δείχνω στο σχήμα (διαστάσεις σε mm). Δε νομίζω να θέλει να τυπώσει κανείς πάνω απο Α4...?

Βέβαια αυτή η λογική δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή καθώς η ακτινοβολία πέφτει σε μορφή κυκλικών δίσκων και δεν καλύπτεται απόλυτα όλη η επιφάνεια αλλά αν λάβουμε υπόψιν τις αντανακλάσεις και την πιθανόν μεγαλύτερη οπτική γωνία δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Διαφορετικά αυξάνουμε λίγο την απόσταση πλακέτας-led.

----------


## QRTSIDAKIS

Λέτε δηλαδή να πάρω μία 50αδα.... Μάλιστα!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gas_liosia

Βέβαια να τονίσω οτι εγώ δεν το έχω φτιάξει καθώς έχω λάμπα UV, είναι πολύ καλή πρόταση πιστεύω με μικρό κόστος απλά εγώ σκέφτομαι για κατασκευή cnc για να αποφύγουμε τα χημικά και τα τρυπήματα. Τα 50 πιστεύω είναι αρκετά. Από κει και έπειτα αν διαπιστώσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα αύξησε την απόσταση όπως είπα και πριν. Άν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος που έχει την εμπειρία κατασκευής του.

----------


## katmadas

> Για ένα φύλλο Α4 χρειάζονται 48 led όπως ακριβώς έχει αναφέρει και ο Φάνης.



Δεν ειπα για Α4 αλλα για το μισο περιπου!





> Βέβαια αυτή η λογική δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή καθώς η ακτινοβολία πέφτει  σε μορφή κυκλικών δίσκων και δεν καλύπτεται απόλυτα όλη η επιφάνεια αλλά  αν λάβουμε υπόψιν τις αντανακλάσεις και την πιθανόν μεγαλύτερη οπτική  γωνία δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Διαφορετικά αυξάνουμε  λίγο την απόσταση πλακέτας-led



Γιαυτο τον λογω εχει τοποθετηθει ενα ειδος ριζοχαρτου λιγο πανω απο τα λεντ.Για πιο σωστη διαχειση του φωτος.





> Κι εγώ περιμένω απάντηση!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Φιλε εγω το εκανα με τα πρωτα που δειχνεις.

Η πιο σωστη προσεγγιση παντως ειναι με straw hat leds(120 μοιρες).Σε αυτην την περιπτωση δεν θα χρειαστει το ριζοχαρτο!

Αλλα βαλε λεντακια.Για Α4 πρεπει να βαλεις τα διπλα.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Δεν ειπα για Α4 αλλα για το μισο περιπου!



Για τον αριθμό των led απευθύνθηκα μόνο αλλά καλά κάνεις και το τονίζεις. Φάνη στην εικόνα από κάτω δείχνω τα κενά με led 20 μοιρών (στη χειρότερη περίπτωση), μεταξύ τους απόσταση 4cm, και led-πλακέτα 10cm.

Δε νομίζεις οτι θα καλυφθούν από αντανακλάσεις ή έστω αν αυξήσουμε λίγο την απόσταση; Τα 100 μου φαίνονται πολλά. Δεν ξέρω. Κουβέντα κάνουμε έτσι; Προς Θεού. Όπως είπα δεν το έχω κάνει.

----------


## gas_liosia

> είχα πάρει και εγώ uv led απο ebay τα οποία έλεγαν οτι λειτουργούν στα 3.8v
> έβαλα παράλληλα 3 σε 12v τροφοδοτικό(λέω μικρή η διαφορά των 0.6v) και μερικά κάηκαν, για αυτό προσοχή, οχι τίποτα άλλο για να τα κολλήσεις όλα θέλει αρκετή ώρα



Εάν τα έβαλες παράλληλα όπως λες λογικό μου φαίνεται εφόσον το καθένα πήρε 12V τελικά.

----------


## katmadas

> Για τον αριθμό των led απευθύνθηκα μόνο αλλά καλά κάνεις και το τονίζεις. Φάνη στην εικόνα από κάτω δείχνω τα κενά με led 20 μοιρών (στη χειρότερη περίπτωση), μεταξύ τους απόσταση 4cm, και led-πλακέτα 10cm.
> 
> Δε νομίζεις οτι θα καλυφθούν από αντανακλάσεις ή έστω αν αυξήσουμε λίγο την απόσταση; Τα 100 μου φαίνονται πολλά. Δεν ξέρω. Κουβέντα κάνουμε έτσι; Προς Θεού. Όπως είπα δεν το έχω κάνει.



Εκτος απο την διαχιση χρειαζομαστε και εντονη φωτηνοτητα!Για κουτι τοσο μεγαλο θελουμε περισοτερη φωτηνοτητα σωστα?
Εκτος και αν βρεις λεντ με περισσοτερη φωτηνοτητα.
Παντως τα straw hat δεν βγαινουν με πολυ φωτηνοτητα οπως τα κλασικα.

----------


## katmadas

> (λέω μικρή η διαφορά των 0.6v)



Λογικα δεν εβαλε αντισταση περιορισμου ρευματος.

----------


## paul333

αν θελει καποιος να βαλει παραπανω απο 50 led ας κοιταξει εδω    http://www.instructables.com/id/UV-LED-Exposure-Box/   συνολικα 168 led 84 πανω και 84 κατω. :Very Happy:

----------


## gas_liosia

.   led              straw hat.     led strips        uv.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180758804484...84.m1436.l2649

----------


## picdev

> .



        ,     .... :Biggrin:

----------


## katmadas

!

  mV    Vf    !      !

----------


## personaldrummer



----------


## personaldrummer

> !
> 
>   mV    Vf    !      !



!    uv        ...       ... 24 v    10 ?     ?                                 ?                        4 ?         ?

----------


## katmadas

!             :Lol: 





> ... 24 v   10 ?



8   6 leds = 48 leds  8  47      .





> ?



2,5 .





> ?



 .





> 4 ?         ?



             ...
         .
  2-3     .
        20 .
  straw hat led    .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-pcs-5mm-2...item1e74781338

   :
-->straw hat led<--

----------

personaldrummer (10-01-13)

----------


## personaldrummer

> !            
> 
> 
> 
> 8   6 leds = 48 leds  8  47      .
> 
> 
> 
> 2,5 .
> ...



  ...        ...

----------


## ...

,   ... .

http://ledcalculator.net/

----------


## katmadas

> ,   ... .
> 
> http://ledcalculator.net/



     !
  ...
     ...

----------


## ...

> !
>   ...
>      ...




 ,   ''     (   led-!!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## mtzag

Φτιαχνω και εγω τετοιο και για Α4 δηλαδη 22cm Χ 30cm εβαλα 384 leds σαν αυτα που λετε.
Το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι δεν αναβουνε ολα με την ιδια ενταση αλλα ειναι ποιο δυνατα και αλλα ποιο αδυναμα.
Τα τροφοδοτω με 12V και ειναι συνδεδεμενα σε 24αδες (3 σε σειρα και 8 σειρες παραλληλα) με μια αντισταση 10.7 Ohm στην καθε 24αδα για περιορισμο του ρευματος.

Ακομα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε πλακετα ....

Τελικα τι αντισταση θελει καθει καθε τριαδα για 12V τροφοδοσια ?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν αναβουν με την ιδια ενταση γιατι πρεπει να βαλεις ξεχωριστη αντισταση για καθε τριαδα, οπως το εχεις κανει τωρα μοιραζεται ανισα το ρευμα στις τριαδες! Αν δεν κανω λαθος στο εχουν ξαναπει σε αλλο θεμα...

Για την αντισταση αν βαριεσαι να κανεις 3 πραξεις βλεπε http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post575962 κι απλα συμπληρωσε τα χαρακτηριστικα των led σου. πχ 3.2V Vf, 20mA

----------


## mtzag

3 πραξεις μπορω να κανω αλλα δεν εχουνε ολα τα leds ιδια χαρακτηριστικα στο ebay δινει ενα ευρος που δεν επιβαιωνετε απο τις μετρησεις.
Για αυτο λεω στην πραξη τι αντισταση θελει.
Τι πραγματικο Vf και Ιf εχουνε τα leds μην κολαω 130 αντιστασεις και αναγκαστω να ξυλωνω μετα ...

Οσο για τον αριθμο των leds εχω κανει καλα που εβαλα τοσα ? η ηθελε λιγοτερα ? γιατι αν θελει λιγοτερα να ξυλωσω τα μισα
και να το κανω 2 οψεων A4

----------


## tasosmos

Σε καθε τυπο ημιαγωγου υπαρχουν διαφορες απο κομματι σε κομματι, αναλογα  με την διαδικασια κατασκευης και τους ελεγχους που εφαρμοζει ο εκαστοτε  κατασκευαστης μπορει να ειναι ελαχιστες ή πολυ μεγαλες.

Το "πραγματικο Vf" μπορει να ποικιλει ακομα και σε led ιδιας παρτιδας, δεν υπαρχει μια συγκεκριμενη τιμη να σου δωσει καποιος. Το ρευμα που διαρρεει το led το οριζεις εσυ, αυτο ακριβως κανει η αντισταση που συνδεεις σε σειρα.

Τροφοδοτωντας καθε τριαδα με την δικια της αντισταση θα εξομαλυνθουν οι διαφορες στην φωτεινοτητα.

Δεν χρειαζεται να τις κολλησεις ολες, μπορεις να φτιαξεις καναδυο τριαδες για δοκιμη και να αφησεις τα υπολοιπα ασυνδετα αφου ειναι παραλληλες οι τριαδες.

----------


## katmadas

> 3 πραξεις μπορω να κανω αλλα δεν εχουνε ολα τα leds ιδια χαρακτηριστικα στο ebay δινει ενα ευρος που δεν επιβαιωνετε απο τις μετρησεις.
> Για αυτο λεω στην πραξη τι αντισταση θελει.
> Τι πραγματικο Vf και Ιf εχουνε τα leds μην κολαω 130 αντιστασεις και αναγκαστω να ξυλωνω μετα ...
> 
> Οσο για τον αριθμο των leds εχω κανει καλα που εβαλα τοσα ? η ηθελε λιγοτερα ? γιατι αν θελει λιγοτερα να ξυλωσω τα μισα
> και να το κανω 2 οψεων A4



Α!
Τελικα γιαυτο ρωτουσες τοτε?
Εγω νομιζα οτι το διορθωσες ηδη.
Μανο μιλαμε θα σπασεις ολα τα ρεκορ!
Τι 400 λεντ για Α4?

Θα τρελαθηκες μου φαινετε....
Αυτο το τζαμι που εχω εγω ειναι 18*15....
Ποσα παραπανω να βαλεις δηλαδη υπολογισε το λιγο.
Με τοσα πολλα λεντ θα σε τρωρι κατευθειαν την πλακετα νομιζω...
Ουτε για 10 δευτερολεπτα δεν θα ειναι μεσα...

Εγω θα εβαζα καμια 120 λεντ καπου εκει κοντα...

----------


## mtzag

Αυτες τις οδηγιες ακολουθησα
http://www.instructables.com/id/UV-LED-Exposure-Box/
και εχω βαλει ιδιο αριθμο leds ανα τετραγωνικο εκατοστο με αυτον αποπανω.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι τα εχω κολλησει γερα και ειναι μανικι να τα βγαλω τωρα.
Τα εχω βαλει σε 4 διατρητες πλακετες που συνολο μας κανουνε 1 Α4
αν κανεις την αναλογια και βαλεις οσα ο αποπανω ειναι 384 leds για Α4.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τον μεγαλυτερο αριθμο led, μαλλον προτιμοτερο ειναι θα λεγα για να εχεις πιο ομοιομορφη εκθεση και χαμηλοτερο απαιτουμενο χρονο.

----------


## 744

Τα LED είναι δίοδοι και ως δίοδοι ΔΕΝ μπαίνουν παράλληλα, παρά μόνο αν έχουν στην σειρά τους και μια αντίσταση.

Δηλαδή ή κάθε LED και αντίσταση ή ανά 3 σε σειρά και μια αντίσταση και όλο μαζί παράλληλα σε άλλη σειρά LED κλπ.

Αν μπούν άμεσα παραλληλα με μία μόνο αντίσταση θα παρουσιάζεται το φαινόμενο άλλα να λάμπουν περισσότερο και άλλα λιγότερο.

Γιάννης

----------


## mtzag

για τα συγκεκριμενα leds που εχουνε If 20mah με το Vf να μην ειναι σταθερο ειναι απο 3.2 εως 3.8
ποια ειναι η ιδανικη τιμη αντιστασης για ανα 3 σε σειρα στα 12V ? εχω 50 smd 82 ohm επισης εχω αλλες 50 του 1/4 100 ohm απλες.

----------


## katmadas

Οι smd ποσα βατ ειναι Μανο?

----------


## 744

Θα βάλεις σε σειρά την 82 ωμ και τρία LED. Μετά επαναλαμβάνεις τέτοιους κλάδους παράλληλα.

Αν επαναλάβεις 10 φορές, θα έχεις θεωρητικά 200mA σύνολο.

Γιάννης

----------


## mtzag

> Οι smd ποσα βατ ειναι Μανο?



Δεν ξερω 0603 ειναι και εχουμε ( 12 - 3*3.5 ) * 0.02= 0.03watt καταναλωση στο κυκλωμα στην αντισταση οποτε πιστευω θα κανουνε οι smd

Τετοιες ειναι http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-pcs-SMD-...item19cb834f26

Α γραφει κατω 0.1 watt οποτε ειμαι μεσα


Μια απορια ασχετη βλεπω μια μητρικη υπολογιστη και εχει αμετρητα smd τετοιου μεγεθους απανω... αυτα πως τοποθετουνται πανω στη μητρικη ? με cnc ?
και πως τα κολλανε ? με θερμο αερα δεν νομιζω γιατι ειναι τοσο μικρα που αμα φυσηξει λιγος αερας θα τα παρει.
με pwm (με ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας) τηγανισμα μπορεις να τα κολλησεις αλλα εχει το μειωνεκτημα  οτι ειναι για μιας οψης μονο πλακετα

----------


## katmadas

> Δεν ξερω 0603 ειναι και εχουμε ( 12 - 3*3.5 ) * 0.02= 0.03watt καταναλωση στο κυκλωμα στην αντισταση οποτε πιστευω θα κανουνε οι smd
> 
> Τετοιες ειναι http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-pcs-SMD-...item19cb834f26
> 
> Α γραφει κατω 0.1 watt οποτε ειμαι μεσα
> 
> 
> Μια απορια ασχετη βλεπω μια μητρικη υπολογιστη και εχει αμετρητα smd τετοιου μεγεθους απανω... αυτα πως τοποθετουνται πανω στη μητρικη ? με cnc ?
> και πως τα κολλανε ? με θερμο αερα δεν νομιζω γιατι ειναι τοσο μικρα που αμα φυσηξει λιγος αερας θα τα παρει.
> με pwm (με ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας) τηγανισμα μπορεις να τα κολλησεις αλλα εχει το μειωνεκτημα  οτι ειναι για μιας οψης μονο πλακετα



Και εγω αυτες θα εβαζα τις smd φιλε.

----------


## mtzag

επειδη τις ξαναειδα και ειναι πολυ μικρες σε μεγεθος και δυσκολες για κολλημα  αν δεν υπαρχει pcb παραγγειλα απο το ebay με 3.7$ 200 αντιστασεις 82 ohm 1/4 1% να κανω  σωστη δουλεια.

Το καλυτερο γι αυτη τη δουλεια ειναι να τυπωσεις pcb και να βαλεις smd αντιστασεις και smd leds ωστε να κανεις αψογη δουλεια και να γλιτωσεις μπολικη ταλαιπωρια απο τοσα κολληματα.

----------


## katmadas

Καλα εκανες...
Παντως οι διαστασεις 0603 ειναι δυσκολες γενικα και στις πλακετες.
Γενικα θελει υπομονη και σταθερο χερι....

Γιαυτο που ρωτησες πριν ειδα αυτα και ζαλιστικα...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_x06jJlHRk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpBLBmEM2f8

----------


## stelios1991

με τροφοδοσια 12ν πως πρεπει να συνδεσω τα led και τις αντιστασεις?

----------


## katmadas

με 3 λεντακια στην σειρα με μια αντισταση 75 Ωμ η 82 Ωμ εισαι καλα.

----------


## 744

Εγώ πάλι απορώ αν δεν μπορείτε να συνδέσετε μερικά LED και μια αντίσταση, την πλακέτα που θα φτιάξετε τί θα την κάνετε ρε παιδιά?

Δεν το λέω ούτε με ειρωνία αλλά ούτε και με κακία. Ειλικρινά, αν δεν μπορείς να συνδέσεις LED με αντίσταση και να τα ανάψεις, μήπως είναι επικίνδυνο να ασχοληθείς με χημικά, πλακέτες?, ρεύματα κλπ?

Γιάννης

----------


## stelios1991

ξερω να την δουλεψω.τοσες πλακετες εχω κανει.απλα αλλες τιμες περνει το κυκλωμα σου απο 24ν και αλλη απο12ν.προσπαθουμε να παρουμε το μεγιστο προκειμενου να ερθει το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Ε η λογικη λεει οτι πρεπει πρωτα να αποκτησεις μερικες βασικες γνωσεις και μετα να προχωρησεις στην πρακτικη εφαρμογη τους. 
Δεν θα βρεις πολλα κυκλωματα που να ειναι απλουστερα απο μερικα λεντακια κ αντιστασεις...

Ακομα σημαντικοτερο ειναι υποθετωντας οτι δεν εχεις ηδη τις γνωσεις να μαθεις να ψαχνεις και να βρισκεις αυτο που θες, ειδικα οταν προκειται για πληροφοριες που "τις βρισκεις στο περιπτερο". 
Εκτος των θεματων που υπαρχουν εδω και των εκατομμυριων θεματων/παρουσιασεων/ιστοσελιδων που μπορει να βρει κανεις στο google υπαρχουν ενα καρο online calculators για υπολογισμους σε led.

Δεν εχει νοημα καθε φορα που πεινας να ζητας απο καποιον αλλο να σου πιασει ενα ψαρι, πρεπει να μαθεις να ψαρευεις σιγα σιγα...

----------


## stelios1991

επισης η λογικη λεει οτι μπορεις να ρωτας οτι θες οταν εχεις αμφιβολιες!!τα υπολογισα ολα.μια επιβεβαιωση ηθελα!!

----------


## tasosmos

Ok, αλλα απο το αρχικο σου ποστ δεν ηταν προφανες αυτο, καθε αλλο. Εξ ου και οτι πηρε την αφορμη ο Γιαννης...

----------


## katmadas

Γιαννη νομιζω οτι μιλισες λιγο αυστηρα!
Εγω με τον φιλαρακο τον Στελιο τα ειπαμε μεσω πμ.
Ισως να φταιω εγω γιατι εγω τον ειπα να κανει και την ερωτηση στο θεμα αυτο καθως τα 12 βολτ ειναι μια πιο κοινη ταση στο εργαστηριο και στο σπιτι.
Ετσι καποιοι που θα ειχαν το ιδιο δηλημα με τον Στελιο δεν θα το ξαναρωτουσαν.
Ετσι και αλλιως ηξερε απο την αρχη...
ΑΠλα χρειαζοταν επιβαιβεωση.

Και επισης η απαντηση μου ηταν απο κινητο και γιαυτο δεν μπορεσα να γραψω και για το πως το υπολογιζεις...
Ο GV εχει κανει γιαυτο το σκοπο εναν πολυ ωραιο οδηγο:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...357#post368357

----------


## 744

Ακόμα και στην πιο απλη ερώτηση, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει απάντηση. Δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να τα ξέρουμε πριν έρθουμε στο forum.

Για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο υπάρχει αυτό και άλλα πολλά forum.

Η επισήμανσή μου αφορούσε στο θέμα της ασφάλειας. Δηλαδή ότι αν δεν ξέρω τον θεμελιώδη υπολογισμό στα ηλεκτρονικά πως να ασχοληθώ με πιο επικίνδυνα πράγματα?

Δεν είχα πρόθεση να θίξω κανένα φυσικά παρά να επισημάνω την προσοχή σε θέματα που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν ατυχήματα.

Γιάννης

----------


## katmadas

> Ακόμα και στην πιο απλη ερώτηση, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει απάντηση.  Δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να τα ξέρουμε πριν έρθουμε στο forum.
> 
> Για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο υπάρχει αυτό και άλλα πολλά forum.



Σαυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο οπως και στο οτι δεν ηξερες φιλε Γιαννη.
Αλλωστε οπως ειπα νιωθω και εγω ενοχες.

Αλλα και παλι τα χημικα ειτε ξερεις τα βασικα ειτε οχι την ιδια συμπεριφορα εχουν.

----------


## tasosmos

Τα χημικα και τα κυκλωματα εχουν την ιδια συμπεριφορα αλλα αν δεν ξερεις εστω τα βασικα δεν μπορεις να προστατεψεις τον εαυτο σου καταλληλα και οι συνεπειες μπορει να ειναι μη αναστρεψιμες...

----------


## stelios1991

παρατηρησα σε μια εικονα katmadas οτι πανω απο τα led εχεις κατι αδιαφανες.κρινεται απαραιτητη η τοποθετηση του?σε τι αποσταση τα τοποθετησες πανω απο τα led?

----------


## katmadas

Γεια σου Στελιο.
Ναι ειναι αν πηρες λεντακια με μικρη γωνια 20-30 μοιρες.
Μπαινει περιπου 2 εκατοστα πιο ψηλα και προσφερει ομοιομορφη διαχιση...
Ειναι απο μια τσαντα πλαστικη ημιδιαφανες οπως βλεπεις.
Αν πας σε κανα βιβλιοπωλειο ολο και θα βρεις κατι τετοιο...

----------


## mtzag

> Καλα εκανες...
> Παντως οι διαστασεις 0603 ειναι δυσκολες γενικα και στις πλακετες.
> Γενικα θελει υπομονη και σταθερο χερι....
> 
> Γιαυτο που ρωτησες πριν ειδα αυτα και ζαλιστικα...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_x06jJlHRk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpBLBmEM2f8



δηλαδη μιλαμε για cnc μηχανηματα που παιρνουνε απο το reel το εξαρτημα και το βαζουνε και για κινεζους που δουλευουνε σαν cnc
για τα μεγαλα εξαρτηματα through hole και αυτοματες κολλησεις για τα μικρα και κινεζους με κολλητηρια για τις μεγαλες κολλησεις.

τετοια cnc μηχανηματα τοποθετησης στην ελλαδα υπαρχουνε ? ή οι ελληνικες εταιριες pcba τα στελνουνε στους κινεζους και βαζουνε καπελο στην τιμη
λεγοντας οτι τα φτιαχνουνε αυτοι ?

----------


## 744

Ναι Μάνο υπάρχουν. Πολλές μικρές και μεγάλες εταιρίες τα έχουν ακόμα και για δική τους παραγωγή. Π.χ. η γνωστή από τα παλιά για τα ΚΙΤ της η Μak & Spot έχει 2 μηχανές για μοντάρισμα, η Autotech επίσης, η Olympia Electronics και άλλες πολλές. Ακόμα και εγὠ προ κρίσης σκεφτόμουν να πάρω μια μηχανή, αλλά τώρα... Τα δίνω σε κάποιους όπως παραπάνω.

Γιάννης

----------


## stelios1991

> Γεια σου Στελιο.
> Ναι ειναι αν πηρες λεντακια με μικρη γωνια 20-30 μοιρες.
> Μπαινει περιπου 2 εκατοστα πιο ψηλα και προσφερει ομοιομορφη διαχιση...
> Ειναι απο μια τσαντα πλαστικη ημιδιαφανες οπως βλεπεις.
> Αν πας σε κανα βιβλιοπωλειο ολο και θα βρεις κατι τετοιο...



αμα ειναι αδιαφανες γαλακτερο θα εχω προβλημα?

----------


## katmadas

> αμα ειναι αδιαφανες γαλακτερο θα εχω προβλημα?



Ε ναι.
Θα εχεις καθως η μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα της ακτινβολιας δεν θα περναει.
Γιατι ρε φιλε ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρεις κατι σε στυλ διαφανιας?
Οπως σε ειπα σε βιβλιοπωλειο θα βρεις οτι θες.

----------


## stelios1991

δεν μπορω να βρω καθολου.τ  αλλο μπορω να βαλω?

----------


## stelios1991

> Ε ναι.
> Θα εχεις καθως η μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα της ακτινβολιας δεν θα περναει.
> Γιατι ρε φιλε ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρεις κατι σε στυλ διαφανιας?
> Οπως σε ειπα σε βιβλιοπωλειο θα βρεις οτι θες.



πλαστικο απο τετραδιο κανει?

----------


## katmadas

Πρεπι να βαλεις κατι το οποιο να ειναι ημιδιαφανες καπως...
Το καλυτερο ειναι να ειναι διαφανες λεπτο πλαστικο με ανωμαλη επιφανια.
Καλα ειναι δυνατον να μην βρεις σε βιβλιωπωλειο?
Καποιος διαφανος ντοσιες η τσαντουλα πλαστικια η καποιο ριζοχαρτο.
Ριζοχαρτα εχουν σε διαφορους βαθμους.

Παντως το ξαναλεω πως αν τα λεντακια σου ειναι ευρυγωνια δεν χρειαζεται τετοιο...

Στηλε φωτο απο το τετραδιο να δουμΕ..

----------


## stelios1991

φιλε μου katmadas απο τετραδιο 2 θεματων πηρα το πλαστικο.ελπιζω να κανει.το ειδα σε μια φωτο σου το ιδιο

----------


## personaldrummer

καλησπερα εχω μια ερωτηση..εβαλα την πλακετα κανονικα στο  κουτι uv για 4 λεπτα περιπου και μετα την βουτιξα στο υγρο εμφανισης...την  αφησα για ωρα μεσα στο υγρο εμφανιστηκαν σιγα σιγα οι γραμμες και με  λεπτομεροια αλλα την αφησα καμια ωρα μεσα στο υγρο και οι γραμμες δεν  εγινα εμφανεστερες...ποση ωρα πρεπει να την αφηνα?δν πρεπει να  σκουρινουν πιο πολυ οι γραμμες?μετα εκανα το λαθος και την ετριψα λιγο  και ''εσβησα'' τις γραμμες...τοσο αχνα πρεπει να φαινονται?τι φταιει ο χρονος εκθεσης στο κουτι uv?ηθελε παραπανω χρονο στο κουτι?εκτοσ και αν ειναι φυσιολογικο να ειναι τοσο αχνες οι γραμμεσ και να φαινονται υπο γωνια...αλλα και παλι λιγο τις ετριψα με το δαχτυλο και σβηστηκαν....

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα.

Εγω φιλε κανω το εξης.

2 μιση λεπτα στο κουτι.
Μετα μπανιο με την σοδα αυτο καμια 5 λεπτα θα πρεπει να δεις τις πιστες.
Μετα μπανιο στον τριχλοριουχο σε κανα μεσαωρο ετοιμη.

Λογικα το αφησες λιγο περισσοτερο αποτι πρεπει.
Πρεπει να κοψεις μικρα κοματακια και να κανεις τεστ με διαφορους χρονους για να βρεις τον καλυτερο για σενα.
Παντως 4 λεπτα μου φαινεται πολυ...

----------


## personaldrummer

> Καλημερα.
> 
> Εγω φιλε κανω το εξης.
> 
> 2 μιση λεπτα στο κουτι.
> Μετα μπανιο με την σοδα αυτο καμια 10αρια λεπτα θα πρεπει να δεις τις πιστες.
> Μετα μπανιο στον τριχλοριουχο σε κανα μεσαωρο ετοιμη.
> 
> Λογικα το αφησες λιγο περισσοτερο αποτι πρεπει.
> ...



σκεφτηκα μηπως φταιει η διαφανεια μου που παταει επανω στα λεντ ακριβως...μηπως ειναι αρκετα θολη δλδ και δεν περναει ακτινοβολια...εχεις καμια φωτο πως πρεπει να φαινονται οι γραμμες??γιατι εμενα πολυ αχνες ηταν..ασε που με ενα απαλο τριψιμο εφυγαν...τα λεντ απεχουν 7 εκατοστα απο την πλακετα κ η ζελατινα παταει ακριβως πανω στα λεντ...

----------


## personaldrummer

και αυτη ειναι η ζελατινα που εβαλα κολλητα με τα λεντ...ειναι απο ενα ντοσιε...κανει αυτη?

----------


## katmadas

> σκεφτηκα μηπως φταιει η διαφανεια μου που παταει επανω στα λεντ ακριβως...μηπως ειναι αρκετα θολη δλδ και δεν περναει ακτινοβολια...εχεις καμια φωτο πως πρεπει να φαινονται οι γραμμες??γιατι εμενα πολυ αχνες ηταν..ασε που με ενα απαλο τριψιμο εφυγαν...τα λεντ απεχουν 7 εκατοστα απο την πλακετα κ η ζελατινα παταει ακριβως πανω στα λεντ...



Ναι οκ,

Κανε τα εξης:

Ανεβασε κανα ποντο πιο ψηλα την διαφανια.
Κατεβασε στο μισο το χρονο εκθεσης για αρχη.
Ειμαι σιγουρος πως αυτο θα σου πετυχει....

----------


## personaldrummer

> Ναι οκ,
> 
> Κανε τα εξης:
> 
> Ανεβασε κανα ποντο πιο ψηλα την διαφανια.
> Κατεβασε στο μισο το χρονο εκθεσης για αρχη.
> Ειμαι σιγουρος πως αυτο θα σου πετυχει....



θα παρω μια νεα πλακετα αμα ειναι θα την κοψω και σε πολλα μικρα να κανω δοκιμες οπως ειπες...η διαφανεια που σου ανεβασα πως σου φαινεται ειναι καλη?θα κανω κανω και δοκιμες αν ειναι και χωρις καθολου ζελατινα....

----------


## katmadas

Φιλε νομιζω εχεις μπερδευετει.
Το οτι δεν σου εμφανιστηκε στην σοδα το κυκλωμα στα πρωτα λεπτα σημενει οτι εχεις υπερφωτισει την πλακετα και οχι το αντιθετο.
Μειωσε τον χρονο στα 2μιση λεπτα.

Γιατι δηλαδη τα εκανες 4 τα λεπτα?

----------


## katmadas

Μην την βγαλεις την ζελατινα.
Ειναι καλη....
Τα 4 λεπτα ειναι προβλημα ομως καθως επισης και το οτι την εχεις κολητα στα λεντ.
Ετσι δεν κανει καθολου δουλεια σχεδον σαν να μην την εχεις....

----------


## personaldrummer

> Μην την βγαλεις την ζελατινα.
> Ειναι καλη....
> Τα 4 λεπτα ειναι προβλημα ομως καθως επισης και το οτι την εχεις κολητα στα λεντ.
> Ετσι δεν κανει καθολου δουλεια σχεδον σαν να μην την εχεις....



ωραια αρα την ανεβαζω 1 με δυο εκατοστα για να κανω τις δοκιμες μου....θα σου πω αυριο νεοτερα ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## personaldrummer

καλησπερα!μολις εκανα τις αλλαγες...ανεβασα την ζελατινα 1 εκατοστο εριξα τα λεπτα στα 2μιση και τωρα εβαλα την πλακετα στο υγρο και ειναι μεσα εδω και καμια ωρα και δεν φαινεται απολυτως τιποτα αυτη την φορα....πληρης αποτυχια...απ την ωρα που μπει η πλακετα στο υγρο μπορω και αναβω φωτα ετσι?χρησιμοποιησα για δευτερη φορα το υγρο και τιποτα... βασικα απογοητευτηκα με το κουτι ειναι η δυτερη πλακετα που χαλαω....ισως κανω λαθος και στο υγρο..ελεγε το σακουλακι να μπει σε ενα λιτρο...μετα στην λεκανη βαζεις ολοκληρο το λιτρο η βαζεις μικρη ποσοτητα ισα ισα για την πλακετα?εγω ασ πουμε ολοκληρο το εβαλα...

----------


## katmadas

Καλησπερα φιλε.

Καταρχας εισαι αρχαριος.
Θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον μια φορα να σου δειξει καποιος πως εμφανιζουν.
Δεν φταιει το κουτι.

Τι σακουλακι ειναι αυτο?Αν ειναι ενα ασημενιο μικρο και ειναι καυστικη σοδα τοτε καλα ειναι το διαλυμα.Απο πισω τι λεει?
Οταν ριχνεις μεσα την πλακετα δεν κανει τιποτα?
Με το που ριξεις την πλακετα θα πρεπει να αρχισει να βγαινει ενα στρωμα μουτζουρας.Γινεται αυτο?
Αν οχι και ισχυει η σοδα τοτε 3 μπορουν να συμβαινουν.

α) Υπερεκθεση
β) Φτωχο διαλυμμα

----------


## personaldrummer

> Καλησπερα φιλε.
> 
> Καταρχας εισαι αρχαριος.
> Θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον μια φορα να σου δειξει καποιος πως εμφανιζουν.
> Δεν φταιει το κουτι.
> 
> Τι σακουλακι ειναι αυτο?Αν ειναι ενα ασημενιο μικρο και ειναι καυστικη σοδα τοτε καλα ειναι το διαλυμα.Απο πισω τι λεει?
> Οταν ριχνεις μεσα την πλακετα δεν κανει τιποτα?
> Με το που ριξεις την πλακετα θα πρεπει να αρχισει να βγαινει ενα στρωμα μουτζουρας.Γινεται αυτο?
> ...



το σακουλακι ειναι μικρο και ασημενιο ναι...και οντως με το που την βουταω βγαινει κατι σαν μελανι..και σκουρηνε λιγο το νερο...τωρα την εχω ακομα μεσα στο διαλυμα και εχει περασει κοντα ενα 2ωρο και παλι αχνοφαινονται οι γραμμες...τωρα λες να παιζει η υπερεκθεση?την αφησα 2 λεπτα ακριβως στο κουτι..να θελει δηλαδη ακομα λιγοτερο?

----------


## katmadas

Ναι λιγοτερο θελει.
Επισης και διπλη διαφανια μπορεις να βαλεις.
Για την διαδικασια με την σοδα μην περιμενεις ξανα πανω απο 15 λεπτα εκτος και αν εισαι μαζοχας :Lol: .
Αν δεν γινει στα πρωτα λεπτα κατι εχει παει λαθος...

----------


## personaldrummer

> Ναι λιγοτερο θελει.
> Επισης και διπλη διαφανια μπορεις να βαλεις.
> Για την διαδικασια με την σοδα μην περιμενεις ξανα πανω απο 15 λεπτα εκτος και αν εισαι μαζοχας.
> Αν δεν γινει στα πρωτα λεπτα κατι εχει παει λαθος...



με διπλη διαφανεια το εκανα γιατι η μια ειχε κενα....παντως σημερα στο δυωρο αρχισαν να φαινονται οι γραμμες...μου κανει παντως εντυπωση που ενω μειωσα στο μισο τον χρονο εκθεσης οι γραμμες εγιναν ακομα πιο αχνες.....αρα καποια στιγμη αγοραζω μια και παιζω με τους χρονους...ε αν δν βγαλω παλι αρκη γυρναω παλι στον μαρκαδορο και πατημα στο χερι...κριμα παντως γιατι φανηκε πολυ ωραιο(οσο φανηκε χαχαχα)θελει και το υγρο μου αλλαγμα?εγινε λιγο σκουρο με την 2η πλακετα...(στο σκουπισμα της πλακετας μετα απο 100 ωρες στο χαρτι εμεινε σαν μελανι...δηλαδη η πλακετα ειχε ακομα πανω της κατι σαν μελανι...)θα σε εμπλεξα τωρα...και ενταξει αυτα δεν γινονται απο μακρυα...δοκιμαζω μια τελευταια και το αφηνω...

----------


## katmadas

Πανο δεν ειναι ετσι.
Θα το κανεις...
Οταν παρεις τις πλακετες κοψε πολα μικρα κοματακια 2χ2 εκατοστα για τις δοκιμες.
Το υγρο κρατα το.
Οι εκτυπωσεις τελικα ειναι αρκετα σκοτηνες?
Πως τις κανεις?

----------


## personaldrummer

> Πανο δεν ειναι ετσι.
> Θα το κανεις...
> Οταν παρεις τις πλακετες κοψε πολα μικρα κοματακια 2χ2 εκατοστα για τις δοκιμες.
> Το υγρο κρατα το.
> Οι εκτυπωσεις τελικα ειναι αρκετα σκοτηνες?
> Πως τις κανεις?



με μελανι ειναι ο εκτυπωτης και με διπλη διαφανεια...απο μονες τους ειναι πολυ αραιες αλλα διπλη μου φαινεται σκοτηνη...ισως δν ειναι και τοσο λογικα?

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Αποφάσισα και εγώ να φτιάξω τον δικό μου θάλαμο με UV LED μιας και τόσο καιρό εμφάνιζα τις πλακέτες με…. τον ήλιο!!! Μου ήρθαν σήμερα αυτά τα LED http://www.ebay.com/itm/121019810380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p398  4.m1497.l2649 . τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να είναι το κουτί και σε τι απόσταση θα πρέπει να μπούν?

----------


## katmadas

Οι διαστασεις εξαρτωνται απο τις πλακετες που θα εμφανιζεις.
Απο υψος γυρω στα 12 εκατοστα νομιζω ειναι καλα....
Καλη επιτυχια....

----------


## kobi

Λογικά ο θάλαμος θα γίνει για Α4 περίπου. Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι πώς θα τοποθετηθούν τα LED. Ο κατασκευαστής δίνει άνοιγμα δέσμης 160-180 μοίρες. Δεν είναι πολλές? Και σε 12 εκατοστά ύψος που μου λες θα έχω μία επιφάνεια 160/2=80 μοίρες, Εφ80=5,671, άρα για ύψος 12 θα έχω 5,671*12=68 εκατοστά ακτίνα. Δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη? Πώς θα το υπολογίσω?

----------


## katmadas

Αυτο που θελουμε να πετυχουμε ειναι η σωστη και ομοιομορφη εκθεση στην πλακετα.Οι οπτικη γωνια του καθε λεντ θα αλλιλοκαλυπτετε ετσι θα εχεις ενα απαλο ομοιομορφο φωτισμο.Εγω για να το πετυχω αυτο εβαλα το ριζοχαρτο.Τις αποστασεις υπολογισε τες ετσι ωστε να μοιρασεις ολα τα λεντ στις διασταςεις α4 ομοιομορφα.

----------


## kobi

Με προβληματίζουν οι 160 μοιρες και οι 800-1000mcd. Όσο πιο μακριά τόσο πιο αδύνατη θα είναι η φωτεινότητα. Και πιο μεγάλη θα είναι η επιφάνεια που θεωρητικά θα καλύπτει το led. Πώς με αυτά τα led θα μπορέσω να πετύχω ομοιομορφία?

----------


## kobi

Έχει φτιάξει κανείς θάλαμο με τέτοιου τύπου LED?

----------


## katmadas

Εγω δεν εκανα αλλα μακαρι να το ειχα κανει με αυτα τα λεντ...
Τοτε δεν ειχα βρει στο εβαυ σε straw hut.
Δεν καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο σου.Εγω δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημμα.....

----------


## kobi

Φάνη ο προβληματισμός μου είναι σε τι απόσταση θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν τα led αναμεταξύ τους…

----------


## Thansavv

Μήπως θα ήταν πιο αποδοτική μια τέτοια διάταξη των leds?

----------


## katmadas

Εγω προτεινω αυτο:

----------


## kobi

Αντί ανά 3cm εγώ τα σχεδίασα 2,5cm για Α4. Έτσι μου βγήκαν 12*8=96 Led. Μιας και πάνε μέχρι 1000mcd. Θα τα τροφοδοτήσω και με ένας Μ/Σ 24V/3VA και πιστεύω θα είμαι οκ

----------


## mtzag

εβαλα αντισταση 82ohm ανα 3 leds και παλι εχουνε ανομοιομορφιες οποτε δοκιμαζω ετσι την πλακετα και οτι βγει...

----------


## mtzag

λοιπον σε εκταση κολας Α4 με 384 leds του ebay αυτα τα 5mm uv 400nm 
εκανα το θαλαμο και δοκιμασα χρονο εκθεσης 3 λεπτα με τριπλη διαφανεια.

Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι εβγαλα με την 1η tqfp32 to dip32 πλακετα λες και ειτανε εργοστασιακη
τελοιο αποτελεσμα σε πλακετα που εχει δυσκολες πιστες γιατι ειναι λεπτες και εχουνε μικρη αποσταση.

Οσοι φτιαξετε το θαλαμο με αυτα τα leds να βαλετε οσα και εγω για να εχετε καλα αποτελεσματα
δηλαδη 384 leds για μια κολλα Α4 με 82ohm αντισταση ανα 3 leds και 12V τροφοδοσια.

Χαλαλι ο κοπος που εκανα να τον φτιαξω και να κολλησω τοσα leds τωρα με αυτο το θαλαμο θα εκτυπωσω μια πλακετα Α4
για smd leds να φτιαξω και 2ο θαλαμο .

Οσοι ειχατε αποτυχια πιθανον να φταιει που εχετε λιγα leds ή δεν κανετε καλα την εμφανιση ή την αποχαλκωση ή την διαφανεια
Εγω τι εκανα
3 λεπτα εκθεση με 3 διαφανειες η μια ακριβως πανω στην αλλη ωστε να εχω καλο μαυρο (η εκτυπωμενη πλευρα τις διαφανειας πρεπει να αγγιζει στην πλακετα)
εμφανιση σε καυστικη σοδα 1% διαλυμα και λιγη βοηθεια με πινελο για να εμφανιστει
αποχαλκωση με ακουαφορτε και περιντρολ
ξανα εκθεση χωρις τη διαφανεια και μετα παλι βουτηγμα στο διαλυμα καυστικςη σοδας για να βγει τελειως το φωτοευσθητο υλικο

μετα την εκθεση θελει προσοχη να εχετε χαμηλο φως και οχι υπεριωδες για να μην χαλασετε το φωτοευσθητο φιλμ κατα την εμφανιση ή την αποχαλκωση.

----------


## mtzag

Ανεβαζω φωτο
3 αντιγραφα tqfp32 σε dip32 με περασμα καλαι(150'' εκθεση) με περασμα solder mask(180'' εκθεση) πακετο με ενα atmega8a και σκετος ο χαλκος(150'' εκθεση) και η διατρητη πλακετα με τα 384 leds συνολικου μεγεθους 30 x 21  ανα 3 leds 82 ohm αντισταση στα 12V τραβαει πανω απο 2A και κατω απο 3Α συνολικα

----------


## katmadas

Πολυ ωραια ρε φιλε μπραβο μιλαμε γαζωσες κανονικα.

Αλλα πολα λεντ ρε παιδακι μου να πουμε πωπω!

----------


## personaldrummer

> λοιπον σε εκταση κολας Α4 με 384 leds του ebay αυτα τα 5mm uv 400nm 
> εκανα το θαλαμο και δοκιμασα χρονο εκθεσης 3 λεπτα με τριπλη διαφανεια.
> 
> Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι εβγαλα με την 1η tqfp32 to dip32 πλακετα λες και ειτανε εργοστασιακη
> τελοιο αποτελεσμα σε πλακετα που εχει δυσκολες πιστες γιατι ειναι λεπτες και εχουνε μικρη αποσταση.
> 
> Οσοι φτιαξετε το θαλαμο με αυτα τα leds να βαλετε οσα και εγω για να εχετε καλα αποτελεσματα
> δηλαδη 384 leds για μια κολλα Α4 με 82ohm αντισταση ανα 3 leds και 12V τροφοδοσια.
> 
> ...



τι αποσταση εχουν τα λεντ σου απο το τζαμι?εγω το εκανα με 48 λεντ εχω χαλασει καμια 10αρια πλακετες και τιποτα..πολυ αχνες γραμμες και δεν βρισκω το γιατι...δοκιμασα απο λιγα λεπτα πχ 2 με 3 εως και 9 λεπτα και παλι κανενα αποτελεσμα....δεν ξερω τι φταιει...

----------


## mtzag

48 leds σε Α4 ειναι πολυ λιγα
Οταν βαζεις τις πλακετες στην καυστικη σοδα τις περνας με ενα πινελο αποπανω για να βοηθησεις να εμφανιστουνε ? αυτο μπορει να φταιει και εχεις αποτυχια.
Επισης βγαζεις το μπλε αυτοκολλητο πριν την εκθεση στο uv φως ?
επισης στην αποχαλκωση πρεπει να ειναι ριχο το οξυ με το περιντρολ και να το κουνας να κανει κυματακια οχι να βουτηξεις την πλακετα μεσα στο οξυ και να την αφηνεις σκετη.
εχουνε 22 εκατοστα αποσταση απο το τζαμι αλλα οποιος θελει να φτιαξει θαλαμο Α4 (30x21) με leds να το σκεφτει καλα γιατι
εχουνε πολυ κοπο να κολληθουνε με τις αντιστασεις 384 leds και 128 αντιστασεις δεν ειναι λιγα.
Αν θελει θαλαμο Α4 ας βαλει καλυτερα λαμπες uv φθοριου με 4 τετοιες λαμπες καθαρισε.
Οι πλακετες που ανεβασα στη φωτο δεν φαινονται καλα απο κοντα ειναι κοσμημα μεχρι που μου τις ζητησανε για κρεμαστο στο λαιμο.
Επισης τη solder mask στην 2η πλακετα την ξερανα με τον ιδιο θαλαμο ειτανε ομως ψιλοαποτυχια γιατι ηθελε ποιο λεπτο στρωμα

Τα leds τα εχω βαλει σε ενα παλιο ηχειο που εσπασα το μπροστινο καπακι του με το σφυρι

Ακουω βεβαια και προταση για καλα smd leds απο ebay με μεγαλη γωνια ωστε τωρα που εχω θαλαμο να εκτυπωσω μια πλακετα και να φτιαξω αλλο ενα θαλαμο
με smd leds και smd αντιστασεις και να τα κολλησω με θερμο αερα.

----------


## Magneto

> Ανεβαζω φωτο
> 3 αντιγραφα tqfp32 σε dip32 με περασμα καλαι(150'' εκθεση) με περασμα solder mask(180'' εκθεση) πακετο με ενα atmega8a και σκετος ο χαλκος(150'' εκθεση) και η διατρητη πλακετα με τα 384 leds συνολικου μεγεθους 30 x 21  ανα 3 leds 82 ohm αντισταση στα 12V τραβαει πανω απο 2A και κατω απο 3Α συνολικα



Καλο ειναι και χρησιμο για UV θεραπεια. Βαζεις απο κατω το χερι σου και το βγαζεις με τροπικο μαυρισμα...
Σκοτωνει και τα μικροβια

Φανη ο φακελος εισερχομενων ειναι γεματος

----------


## personaldrummer

> 48 leds σε Α4 ειναι πολυ λιγα
> Οταν βαζεις τις πλακετες στην καυστικη σοδα τις περνας με ενα πινελο αποπανω για να βοηθησεις να εμφανιστουνε ? αυτο μπορει να φταιει και εχεις αποτυχια.
> Επισης βγαζεις το μπλε αυτοκολλητο πριν την εκθεση στο uv φως ?
> επισης στην αποχαλκωση πρεπει να ειναι ριχο το οξυ με το περιντρολ και να το κουνας να κανει κυματακια οχι να βουτηξεις την πλακετα μεσα στο οξυ και να την αφηνεις σκετη.
> εχουνε 22 εκατοστα αποσταση απο το τζαμι αλλα οποιος θελει να φτιαξει θαλαμο Α4 (30x21) με leds να το σκεφτει καλα γιατι
> εχουνε πολυ κοπο να κολληθουνε με τις αντιστασεις 384 leds και 128 αντιστασεις δεν ειναι λιγα.
> Αν θελει θαλαμο Α4 ας βαλει καλυτερα λαμπες uv φθοριου με 4 τετοιες λαμπες καθαρισε.
> Οι πλακετες που ανεβασα στη φωτο δεν φαινονται καλα απο κοντα ειναι κοσμημα μεχρι που μου τις ζητησανε για κρεμαστο στο λαιμο.
> Επισης τη solder mask στην 2η πλακετα την ξερανα με τον ιδιο θαλαμο ειτανε ομως ψιλοαποτυχια γιατι ηθελε ποιο λεπτο στρωμα
> ...



δικο μου λαθος δεν σου ειπα οτι οι δικες μου διαστασεις ειναι 18x15cm....και αποσταση εχω καπου στα 8cm απο λεντ σε πλακετα.... με το πινελο η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν το βοηθησα να εμφανιστουνε....απλα την βουταγα μεσα και μολις την βουταγα αναβα και το φως...ασε που με το που ετριβα ελαφρα την πλακετα με το χερι εσβηναν και οι γραμμες...εχω και ενα αρκετα θολο πλαστικο απο ενα ντοσιε μεταξυ λεντ και πλακετας για καλυτερη διαχυση...απο χρονο ποσο επρεπε να το αφησω με τα uv?ποσα λεπτα?μια κατεστραμενη πλακετα που ειχα αφου ειχε επανω πολυ αχνες γραμμες λεω για να μην παει χαμενη ας την ζωγραφισω με τον μαρκαδορο για να φτιαξω ενα κοσμημα...την εκανα και την εριξα στον σιδηρο και μετα απο παρα πολλες ωρες εκει μεσα δεν της εκανε τιποτα απολυτως...εμεινε δηλαδη ολη η προστασια...αρα τι φταιει??ασε που εχει γινει και ωραιο το κουτι μου...εχω φτιαξει και ενα δικο μου χρονοκυκλωμα γ αυτοματο κλεισιμο ασφαλειες δυο lm για τροφοδοσιες οριοδιακοπτη γ να σβηνουν αν σηκωσεις το καπακι τα παδα ολα χαχαχαχα

----------


## mtzag

Μετα την προσφατη επιτυχια με το θαλαμο των 384 leds λεω να αγορασω αυτα τα leds (2000 κοματια 45 ευρω) για να κανω υπερθαλαμο για διπλης οψης πλακετες 60 cm x 30 cm ή 50cm x 40cm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-pcs-5mm...item5d38571580
Τι λετε κανουνε δουλεια ?

----------


## mtzag

λοιπον και ξανακανω την ερωτηση αναμεσα στα 3 τι θα διαλεγατε για θαλαμο εμφανισης 

smd 3528 -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360613888542...84.m1423.l2649
smd 5050 -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360613890076...84.m1423.l2649
through hole straw hat -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400340112349...84.m1423.l2649

υπαρχει περιπτωση τα 5050 να μην ειναι καθαρα uv αλλα να ειναι συνδυασμος χρωματων απο 3 μικροσκοπικα leds μεσα στο 5050 led ?
τα smd leds μπορω να τα βρω σε χυμα σε αυτη την τιμη οχι σε strip ?

----------


## Ninetie

Αν και λογικά τώρα θα τον έχεις φτιάξει τον μεγάλο θάλαμο, εγώ θα 'παιρνα τα straw-hat. Δοκιμασμένη συνταγή, από εσένα τον ίδιο! Γιατί να πειραματίζεσε με κάτι που δεν ξέρεις αν θα δουλέψει; Εκτός κι αν το έχεις "κάψα" να το κάνεις με SMDs, οπότε πάω πάσο!

 :Wink: 

Επ' ευκαιρίας, τις προάλλες ήρθαν και σε μένα 200 straw-hat UV LEDs από τον ίδιο πωλητή. Θα κάνω κι εγώ τον πρώτο μου θάλαμο μ' αυτά. Αλλά πιο μικρός θα 'ναι.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

μπραβο ρε μερακληδες

η πληρωμη πως γινεται ;; πως συμφερει καλυτερα για αγορα απο ιντερνετ γενικα;;

μετα απο ολα αυτα τα καλουδια με τα uv led που ειναι το κατι αλο δεν το συζηταμε' 
καθωτι λιγο πιο παλιομοδιτης τελειωνει και ο δικος μου οπου θα ανεβασω και φωτο με τα αποτελεσματα .
αυτα για την ωρα μερακληδες μου

----------


## jean

καλησπέρα και μπράβο... :Smile: 

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ με την σηρά μου, ξεκίνησα μια παρόμοια κατασκευή, έκανα το κουτί 
χωράει μέχρι Α4 και σκέφτηκα, 

-αντί να βάψω το εσωτερικό λευκό, άν βάλω καθρέφτη ή αλουμινόφυλλο, θα είναι καλύτερα?

-και κάτι ακόμα, λεντάκια ακόμα δεν έχω επιλέξει... βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν πολλά και διάφορα! τι προτείνετε, ή καλύτερα, 
τι είναι αυτό που παίζει μεγαλύτερο ρόλο, ώστε να δώσω εκεί βαρύτητα??? εννοείται οτι δεν ψάχνω το καλύτερο 
γιατί φαντάζομαι θα είναι και το ακριβότερο, :Rolleyes:  όπως επίσης δε με πειράζει αν
αντί για 5 λεπτά πρέπει να περιμένω 10.... (υποθετικοί χρόνοι)

Ευχαριστώ!!  :Wink:

----------


## katmadas

εκανα προχθες πλακετες:

χρονος εκθεσης     :2.50 λεπτα

χρονος στην σοδα  :5 λεπτα (η μελανη φευγει σιγα σιγα μεχρι να φυγει ολη  και να φανει πεντακαθαρα το κυκλωμα.
διαλυμα μια κουταλια του γκυκου σοδα(toympoflo εβαλα)  σε 1 ποτηρι νερο...)

αποχαλκωση          :κανα μισαωρο με συχνες σχεδον κουνημα...

----------


## picdev

5 λεπτά στη σόδα μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ, πόσο βάζεις?

----------


## nick1974

wow... πολυ ωραια κατασκευη και πιο high tech απο το ρημαδι το χαρτοκουτο με τις φθοριου που εχω φτιαξει  :Biggrin:

----------


## papapouf

Φαντάζομαι 384 LED είναι και από την πάνω και από την κάτω μεριά του κουτιου?
Το ύψος του κουτιού πόσο περίπου πρέπει να είναι?

----------


## papapouf

Κανείς?
200 led από αυτά http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-x-5mm-Bri...70696071039%26 θα είναι εντάξει?

----------


## gas_liosia

> Φαντάζομαι 384 LED είναι και από την πάνω και από την κάτω μεριά του κουτιου?
> Το ύψος του κουτιού πόσο περίπου πρέπει να είναι?



Δε νομίζω πως είναι για πάνω κάτω αυτός ο αριθμός.
Πρόσφατα είχα κάνει κάποιους υπολογισμούς με βάση την ένταση φωτισμού των straw hat led και τις αποδόσεις ενός επαγγελματικού θαλάμου της RS, και για να έχεις περίπου τις ίδιες αποδόσεις έπρεπε να τοποθετήσεις περίπου 350 led αν θυμάμαι καλά (για τη μια όψη). Βέβαια τα straw hat έχουν χαμηλότερη ένταση σε σχέση με τα κλασικά αλλά μεγαλύτερη ακτίνα.

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτά θα κάνουν δουλειά;

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...m&_sacat=92074





> Δε νομίζω πως είναι για πάνω κάτω αυτός ο αριθμός.
> Πρόσφατα είχα κάνει κάποιους υπολογισμούς με βάση την ένταση φωτισμού των straw hat led και τις αποδόσεις ενός επαγγελματικού θαλάμου της RS, και για να έχεις περίπου τις ίδιες αποδόσεις έπρεπε να τοποθετήσεις περίπου 350 led αν θυμάμαι καλά (για τη μια όψη). Βέβαια τα straw hat έχουν χαμηλότερη ένταση σε σχέση με τα κλασικά αλλά μεγαλύτερη ακτίνα.

----------


## gas_liosia

> αυτά θα κάνουν δουλειά;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...m&_sacat=92074



Τα πάντα κάνουν... το θέμα είναι όμως να χρησιμοποιηθούν σωστά. Εμφάνιση πλακέτας μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα και με έκθεση στον ήλιο.
Ανάλογα τη σχεδίαση της κατασκευής όμως πρέπει να μελετηθεί η κάθε επιλογή. Εγώ πχ δεν νομίζω πως θα τα προτιμούσα τα συγκεκριμένα για εμφάνιση πλακέτας μεγέθους Α4 επειδή είναι δυνατά και πιθανόν θα τοποθετηθούν λίγα σε αριθμό (λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν *και* τις απαιτήσεις σε ρεύμα-ψύξη...). Θα προτιμούσα αδύναμα και σε ποσότητα για πολύ καλύτερη ισοκατανομή έντασης φωτισμού, παρά λίγα και ισχυρά με μεγάλες διαφορές έντασης ανα σημεία.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## SeAfasia

εδώ τι λέει ο αρχηγός;
http://nagyizeeuv.blogspot.ro/

----------


## Ninetie

Είπα κι εγώ να κινηθώ προς έναν θάλαμο με UV LEDs. Έκανα πάνω σε διάτρητη 10Χ16 μια κατασκευή που έχει 16 "blocks" από 3 UV LEDs straw-hat και μια αντίσταση 68Ω 1/4W σε σειρά. Έδωσα ρεύμα από τροφοδοτικό πάγκου 12V κι ήθελε περίπου 0,7A. Το έτρεξα για ~2 ώρες έτσι χωρίς πρόβλημα. (Είχα κάνει πρώτα μερικά "crash tests" με τα LEDάκια αυτά, για να δω πόσο ρεύμα αντέχουν πριν καούν για να παίζω σε «ασφαλή» περιοχή). Μετά από 2 ημέρες ήρθε ένα SMPS 9-12V @900mA που είχα πάρει από το eBay για 3,5€ και λέω υπέροχα. Αλλά! Χωρίς φορτίο δίνει πάνω από 15V! Ενώ με τα LEDάκια πάνω του, δίνει ~14V. Μου έβγαλε "εκτός" ένα block μέσα σε 15 λεπτά, ένα δεύτερο block τρεμοπαίζει, οι αντιστάσεις καίνε τόσο που δε τις ακουμπάς. Τι να κάνω;

1) Να αλλάξω τις αντιστάσεις με μεγαλύτερες και σε ½W αντί για τις υπάρχουσες;

2) Να βάλω ένα regulator στην είσοδο (π.χ. LM7812) να τελειώνω;

Ευτυχώς δεν έχω βάλει feedback ακόμα στον πωλητή, οπότε ο κινέζος δε «θα κάνει τον κινέζο».  :Tongue2:

----------


## katmadas

Γεια σου φιλε...
Κανε ενα σχεδιακι ρε συ...
Τα λεντ στα ποσα volt ειναι και ποσο ρευμα πρεπει να τραβαν?

----------


## Ninetie

Τα LED τα είχα πάρει πέρυσι από το eBay, οπότε δυστυχώς δεν έχω στοιχεία. Το listing πλέον δεν είναι ενεργό, ούτε έχω datasheet. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω όμως τα UV δουλεύουν με 3,3-3,7 V και 20-25 mA. Σε δοκιμές που έκανα (καίγοντας μερικά για να δω τις ανοχές τους) τράβαγαν πάνω από 60 mA πριν εν τέλει «πουν το ποίημα».

Το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό:

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα..

Θα αλαξεις τις 68 με 180...
Το κυκλωμα ειναι σωστο
δεν χρειαζεται λμ7812..
δεν χρειαζεται 1/2 βατ 1/4 ειναι ενταξει

----------


## papapouf

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Πήρα αυτά τα LED http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010027744...84.m1439.l2649
Έβαλα 3 στη breadboard σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 82Ohm και τροφοδοσία 12V.
Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι:το πρώτο led φωτίζει στο full,το δεύτερο πιο λίγο από το πρώτο και το τρίτο ακόμα πιο λίγο.
Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## manolena

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Πήρα αυτά τα LED http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010027744...84.m1439.l2649
> Έβαλα 3 στη breadboard σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 82Ohm και τροφοδοσία 12V.
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι:το πρώτο led φωτίζει στο full,το δεύτερο πιο λίγο από το πρώτο και το τρίτο ακόμα πιο λίγο.
> Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?



Αν δείς πιο κάτω στα χαρακτηριστικά των LEDs που αγόρασες, θα προσέξεις οτι έχουν τα εξής:

DC Forward Voltage: 3.2-3.4v
DC Forward Current: 20mA

Πήγαινε εδώ: http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led...tor.calculator
και υπολόγισε με τάση τροφοδοσίας 12V και 3 LED σε σειρά, θες μια αντίσταση 90Ω. Η πιο κοντινή εμπορίου είναι η 100Ω.

----------


## Panoss

...λάθος ποστ..

----------


## katmadas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Πήρα αυτά τα LED http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010027744...84.m1439.l2649
> Έβαλα 3 στη breadboard σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 82Ohm και τροφοδοσία 12V.
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι:το πρώτο led φωτίζει στο full,το δεύτερο πιο λίγο από το πρώτο και το τρίτο ακόμα πιο λίγο.
> Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?



Αν εβαλες 82 και οχι 820 τοτε δοκιμασε με αλλα λεντ...
Αν παλι δοκιμασες και αλλα και τοτε παλι τα ιδια καποια λαλακια θα εκανες στο κυκλωμα.
Αν παλι οχι δοκιμασε και σε αλλη breadboard...

Δεν υπαρχουν ειλικρινα αλλες λυσεις..
Ξεκινα απο το πρωτο....γκρι-κοκκινο-μαυρο....

----------


## papapouf

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Έβαλα 100ohm και τα ίδια.
Δοκίμασα άλλα λεντάκια και δουλεύουνε κανονικά!
Θα δοκιμάσω και σε άλλη breadboard μόλις πάρω μία.
Μήπως είναι ελλατωματικά τα συγκεκριμένα?να ζητήσω τα λεφτά πίσω?

----------


## 744

Τί εννοείς "έβαλα άλλα"? Άλλα από την ίδια παρτίδα, ή άλλα γενικώς (πράσινα, κκόκινα κλπ)? 

Επίσης ελπίζω ότι δεν τα κοιτάς, τουλάχιστον κατάματα, ε?

----------


## mtzag

384 leds ειναι για μεγεθος 30cm x 21cm 1 οψη και ειναι leds 5mm uv 400nm κανονικα οχι straw hat τα straw hat ειναι ψοφιμια.
82 ohm ειναι καλα με 3 leds σε σειρα για ταση 12V.
Χρονος εκθεσης 150 εως 180 δευτερα.

Αυτη ειναι η δικια μου δοκιμασμενη συνταγη...

----------


## papapouf

Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω διάτρητη πλακέτα Α4 μέγεθος για να βάλω τα led?
Έχω ψάξει σε καταστήματα Αθήνας και στο internet και δεν έχω βρει.

----------

